
My Terminal Setup: iTerm2 and Zsh - praveenscience
https://dev.to/aspittel/my-terminal-setup-iterm2--zsh--30lm
======
daemonk
While I appreciate all the terminal personalization/customization available
out there, I generally just stick to vanilla bash as I regularly have to ssh
out to remote servers where I'll just lose my setup. I wish there were some
kind of shell "translation" system not dependent on installing a bunch of
stuff on the remote server.

~~~
praveenscience
The main reason for this post is, Apple replaces bash with zsh as the default
shell in macOS Catalina. Just so that people might find this easier to set up.

------
codelemur
On the topic of dev configurations, I've really enjoyed Thoughtbot's work on
getting a computer set up for web development. The dotfiles

Here's a link if anyone's interested:
[https://github.com/thoughtbot/laptop](https://github.com/thoughtbot/laptop)
(setting up the machine) or
[https://github.com/thoughtbot/dotfiles](https://github.com/thoughtbot/dotfiles)
(custom dotfile setup)

------
NikkiA
That's not a prompt, that's a badly placed status bar.

